# Share your inexpensive accessories that made your gear productive or look cool



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 15, 2014)

Thought of starting this thread to talk about inexpensive *non*-electronic replacement accessories (as opposed to the expensive OEM accessories e.g. tripod collars, lens hoods, lens caps etc etc etc) that make our camera gear a bit more productive or just look cool. I thought of this as I just received 2 new White lens hoods for my EF 70-200 f/2.8 L IS II & EF 10--400 L IS lenses ... here are a few pics ... I already have the original black lens hoods that came with the lenses, but I kinda prefer the white hoods, that are found on the higher end Canon L lenses ... this is my "poor man's attempt" of trying to make my 70-200 & 100-400 lenses look like "limited/special edition" ones ;D
I paid US$ 29 for both of them ... while the original Canon versions cost around US$ 93 ... me thinks the cheaper white ones look cooler.

*EDIT:* I removed the non-electronic part as several members have already posted some good electronic alternatives, so I thought why limit this thread only to non-electronic accessories ... post whatever caught your fancy.


----------



## candyman (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Share your inexpensive accessories that make your gear productive or look cool*



Rienzphotoz said:


> Thought of starting this thread to talk about inexpensive *non*-electronic replacement accessories (as opposed to the expensive OEM accessories e.g. tripod collars, lens hoods, lens caps etc etc etc) that make our camera gear a bit more productive or just look cool. I thought of this as I just received 2 new White lens hoods for my EF 70-200 f/2.8 L IS II & EF 10--400 L IS lenses ... here are a few pics ... I already have the original black lens hoods that came with the lenses, but I kinda prefer the white hoods, that are found on the higher end Canon L lenses ... this is my "poor man's attempt" of trying to make my 70-200 & 100-400 lenses look like "limited/special edition" ones ;D




Yes, it looks like a special edition ;D 
But is it limited? Where did you buy them?


I only replaced the lenscaps with the new canon lenscaps. I bought 5 costing 60 euros


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Share your inexpensive accessories that make your gear productive or look cool*



candyman said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Thought of starting this thread to talk about inexpensive *non*-electronic replacement accessories (as opposed to the expensive OEM accessories e.g. tripod collars, lens hoods, lens caps etc etc etc) that make our camera gear a bit more productive or just look cool. I thought of this as I just received 2 new White lens hoods for my EF 70-200 f/2.8 L IS II & EF 10--400 L IS lenses ... here are a few pics ... I already have the original black lens hoods that came with the lenses, but I kinda prefer the white hoods, that are found on the higher end Canon L lenses ... this is my "poor man's attempt" of trying to make my 70-200 & 100-400 lenses look like "limited/special edition" ones ;D
> ...


I ordered them on Amazon ... here are the links:
http://www.amazon.com/RainbowImaging-Canon-70-200mm-f2-8L-replaces/dp/B00EJ0GLU0/ref=cm_cmu_up_thanks_hdr
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C8VKE64/ref=cm_cr_rev_prod_title


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Share your inexpensive accessories that make your gear productive or look cool*

This is a Vello Tripod Collar (Ring D) for Canon EF 100 mm f/2.8 L IS lens ... I bought this 2 years, for US$49, ago when it was first released ... at that time the original Canon version was around US$185, even now the original version costs US$172.
The Vello version is identical to the original canon version ... it is made of quality material, very sturdy and works perfectly.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/822983-REG/Vello_TC_DB_Tripod_Collar_D_Black.html


----------



## unfocused (Mar 17, 2014)

This poor thread doesn't seem to be getting the love it deserves.

Not a camera accessory, but one of the best bargains I've found is a big bag of plastic spring clamps from Lowes (building supply store) that goes for something under $15 for maybe a couple dozen in different sizes. Or, you can order the exact same clamp individually for about $4 each from a photo store. Great for holding backdrops, etc.


----------



## Harv (Mar 17, 2014)

A piece of foam pipe insulation split lengthwise down one side that I slide over the edge of my vehicle window. It makes a great rest for long lenses when shooting from the vehicle.


----------



## stephan (Mar 17, 2014)

not so inexpensive, but I didn't purchase it for the camera: Superclamp & Magic Arm. 

Gaffer's tape

the end-strips of the canon neckstrap cut of and sewn to a small loop (d=30mm) through the left strap-attachemnt of the camera. Very secure (much more than a blackrapid) and used to attach my camera to the backpack's front strap with a climbing carabiner. I don't even need to take it off to take a photo.


----------



## Vivid Color (Mar 17, 2014)

I bought a Fotodiox tripod collar for around $39 last year. It's made extremely well and works perfectly.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 17, 2014)

Paging Surapon....this call goes out to Surapon...master of ingenious and cool accessories...


----------



## Vivid Color (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Share your inexpensive accessories that make your gear productive or look cool*



Rienzphotoz said:


> I ordered them on Amazon ... here are the links:
> http://www.amazon.com/RainbowImaging-Canon-70-200mm-f2-8L-replaces/dp/B00EJ0GLU0/ref=cm_cmu_up_thanks_hdr
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C8VKE64/ref=cm_cr_rev_prod_title



Thank you for sharing the links to the white lens hoods. I agree that they look much better than the black ones for the white lenses and I would think that they would stay cooler in hot weather. If the black one for my 70-300L breaks, I'll definitely get a white one to replace it.


----------



## funkboy (Mar 18, 2014)

awesome idea for a long-lasting thread.


All my white L lenses have gaffer tape around them, cut to measure to fit all the flat surfaces. Impervious to nicks & scratches & much less conspicuous then the naked white L lens bbl.
I always keep a pack of cigarette rolling papers in my bag for use as an impromptu flash diffuser. Costs basically nothing, nicely frosted translucent paper, and already has sticky stuff on the edge so you just lick it & stick it a built-in flash or even over the flash on a compact. Just throw it away when done.
Also have a white index card in there for bounce flash, same idea.
I run a cheap-*ss grip strap instead of a battery grip, along with a quick-detach neck strap. The grip strap is great when you know you're going to be shooting a lot, & the neck strap when you're not but you want the camera handy (I carry it around my neck, sometimes in a fitted neoprene case to protect it while still keeping it handy).
On my 40mm pancake lens, I use a $5 52-62mm step-up ring instead of the expensive Canon "lens hood" as they're pretty much the same thing.
Belt pouches for monopods are great for walk-around low-light work if you have a nice small light monopod on which you can adjust the height easily, & not so great if you don't.
extra memory cards & batteries!


----------



## Rockets95 (Mar 18, 2014)

I use 1 1/8" I.D. Pipe Insulation around the legs of my Manfrotto tripod for cushioning while carrying on my shoulder.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 18, 2014)

A set of three macro extension tube (with electric contacts) works very well, and makes the 100mm F2 + lens hood look more cool. : Inflatable flash diffuser does a good job in the open, and people ask me if it's a float for the camera float in water.


----------



## bvukich (Mar 18, 2014)

I "upgraded" my handstraps http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19696.msg371049 with this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HNTL6Q/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2I11YFOGFI76L&coliid=IIRPZAFCP6CIV almost perfectly matches the "L" red.


----------



## Northstar (Mar 18, 2014)

Harv said:


> A piece of foam pipe insulation split lengthwise down one side that I slide over the edge of my vehicle window. It makes a great rest for long lenses when shooting from the vehicle.



Awesome...thanks!


----------



## Northstar (Mar 18, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Paging Surapon....this call goes out to Surapon...master of ingenious and cool accessories...



So true! Surapon where are you??


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 18, 2014)

cheaper than lens coat



Northstar said:


> Harv said:
> 
> 
> > A piece of foam pipe insulation split lengthwise down one side that I slide over the edge of my vehicle window. It makes a great rest for long lenses when shooting from the vehicle.
> ...


----------



## Ontario55 (Mar 18, 2014)

I've had the foam pipe wrap insulation on my tri pod for years. After reading this thread I realize I can also use a piece on the window edge to rest my long lens on. Good thread.


----------



## moocowe (Mar 18, 2014)

Apart from lens caps, lens hoods, and tripod collars, these make my gear more productive for less than £3 each:
Cheap shutter release cable
AA battery cases
Obligatory Lenspen & dust blower
USB host cable for DSLR Controller Android app

I also leave these in my camera bag so it doesn't matter what type of USB cable I have for charging phones or transferring files:
Mini female to micro male adapter
Micro female to mini male adapter


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Mar 18, 2014)

Not specifically electronic- rather electric: the dozens of my eneloop cells.
Since 2008, not one died till now, reliable; energy for flash, camera, cellphone etc.


----------



## infared (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Share your inexpensive accessories that make your gear productive or look cool*



Rienzphotoz said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Cheaper here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Lens-Hood-CANON-70-200mm-f-2-8L-II-USM-Tele-Zoom-Lens-replace-ET-87-/321186743295?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac838c3ff


----------



## infared (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Share your inexpensive accessories that make your gear productive or look cool*



Rienzphotoz said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Cheaper here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Lens-Hood-CANON-70-200mm-f-2-8L-II-USM-Tele-Zoom-Lens-replace-ET-87-/321186743295?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac838c3ff


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 18, 2014)

bvukich said:


> I "upgraded" my handstraps http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19696.msg371049 with this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HNTL6Q/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2I11YFOGFI76L&coliid=IIRPZAFCP6CIV almost perfectly matches the "L" red.


COOL! ... I thought this thread (like a few of my other threads) is probably ******* with no contribution ... nice to see people contributing, especially when an Admin chips in , it makes it all the more special - Thank you. I think these inexpensive little things can help control our GAS problems, especially when the wallet does not support the "desire" ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 18, 2014)

Gentlemen, may I request you to also include an image of the stuff you are sharing? I think that will help understand how it works, looks etc.
Thanks in advance


----------



## fatmanmedi (Mar 18, 2014)

ok here is my list.

Duct tape in white, silver and black, this has saved my butt more times that i would like to say, from sealing up a broken lens to holding a wedding dress together. If all else have a roll of this in your bag.

a cheap make-up kit, this is for those who are taking pics of a wedding or other event where the person wants to look good, include all the bits you think you need, there are great all in one kits out there for not much money, what you pay out in the kit you will save 10 times the amount in time in post prod.

Notepad and pen, a smartphone and tablet are great right up to the point where the battery dies, then it's useless so i always carry a pad and pen, cheap and effective.

Zip ties, again these have 101 uses and are cheap as anything, i keep 4 sizes with me 6, 8, 10 and 12 inch versions you never know when you might need them.

zip bags, again useful in a 1000 ways most useful in sea and beach shoots.

money clip, photographers are big targets for muggers, i have unfortunately experience with this, so what i do is keep two $1 bills rapped in a $5 bill in a money clip in my pocket, mugger comes up you take that out of your pocket, gets his attention with it, throw it one way then run like hell the other way, i could just save your life.

i'll post more if people want.

Fats


----------



## IWLP (Mar 18, 2014)

I recently discovered the Cocoon Grid-It system. I recently assembled a connector kit for audio and used it along with a Think Tank Cable Management 20 and a 15' mini to mini cable. I'm giddier about this than I should be.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 18, 2014)

Maybe I'll take the 80's approach and stick 'turbo' logo's onto everything. Say what do you think of my 5D Mk II 'Turbo'? ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 18, 2014)

IWLP said:


> I recently discovered the Cocoon Grid-It system. I recently assembled a connector kit for audio and used it along with a Think Tank Cable Management 20 and a 15' mini to mini cable. I'm giddier about this than I should be.


]
That looks very organized and efficient.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Mar 18, 2014)

@IWLP: looks very good and organized!
Makes me rhink about getting this too......
Damn GAS!


----------



## SPL (Mar 18, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > I "upgraded" my handstraps http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19696.msg371049 with this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HNTL6Q/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2I11YFOGFI76L&coliid=IIRPZAFCP6CIV almost perfectly matches the "L" red.
> ...


+1!, great thread!
and,…… +1 to Surapon!


----------



## keithfullermusic (Mar 18, 2014)

the cheapest thing that i ever did that made my gear LOOK awesome, was cover all the logos with black electrical tape. man that stuff looks sweet when it's all black. i did it because i'm sick of giving canon all my money just so i can be a walking advertisement for them, but i was amazed at how damn cool it made my camera look.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 18, 2014)

I made my own flash diffuser out off a water bottle, some tape and some aluminum foil. I liked it... the wife didn't.


----------



## EricFiskCGD (Mar 18, 2014)

By far - the most important accessory for photographers who use lighting is the most professional extension cords you can get. The thicker the better because you might have only ONE socket. Also, get a companion power strip.

At Home Depot there are power cords and strips that have LED's in the plugs that let you know they're running juice. If you're going out on a job, keep one of these in your cars or trucks, period. Don't leave home with out 'em.


----------



## sdfreeland (Mar 18, 2014)

Might seem obvious but people have said "why am I not doing that?" If you're using your monopod or tripod in a sandy or muddy area, use tennis balls on the ends of the legs so they don't sink and don't get your adjustment switches completely filthy.


----------



## JonAustin (Mar 18, 2014)

EricFiskCGD said:


> By far - the most important accessory for photographers who use lighting is the most professional extension cords you can get. The thicker the better because you might have only ONE socket. Also, get a companion power strip.
> 
> At Home Depot there are power cords and strips that have LED's in the plugs that let you know they're running juice. If you're going out on a job, keep one of these in your cars or trucks, period. Don't leave home with out 'em.



+1

I do an extended portrait shoot (yearbook) every year in an old school building with few available outlets. I have a 12A extension cord paired with a triple tap that has a clear plastic head with an embedded LED. I can always tell quickly when I lose juice whether the cause is a the device's power adapter or the power source.


----------



## slclick (Mar 18, 2014)

I wonder if folks who black out their gear do the same to their cars, dishwashers, razors etc.
Being anti advertising is one thing but a logo on a machine isn't like a Nike T shirt or a John Deere hat.

I think if I saw a blacked out camera it would actually stand out much more to me and furthermore it would be very easy to tell the brand from the shape. Ricockulous but ymmv.


----------



## lintoni (Mar 18, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I made my own flash diffuser out off a water bottle, some tape and some aluminum foil. I liked it... the wife didn't.



Flash diffuser - a 1pt plastic milk carton cut down so that the base of the carton covers the flash head.


----------



## wopbv4 (Mar 18, 2014)

Better Beamer for ~35$.
For bird photography in low light, probably the best thing I ever bought


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 18, 2014)

lintoni said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I made my own flash diffuser out off a water bottle, some tape and some aluminum foil. I liked it... the wife didn't.
> ...



I think all of our milk pints are in cardboard containers... but I don't drink milk often.


----------



## DavidD (Mar 18, 2014)

Thank you for all the great ideas.

Here's one of mine: Rubber lens adjustable hoods.

* Protect the lens and the camera softly - won't break.
(Think willow tree versus an oak tree)

* Can put lens with camera in bag without removing hood as it takes almost no additional volume - and they collapse to fit my bag.

* $8 versus Canon's $32.

The only time I don't use them is with a lens wider than about 50mm. 
Then we need the petal design. 
However, if new rubber hoods come with petals - I'm all in.

Here's one for your 100-400 lens.

http://www.camera-filters.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=483&products_id=7602


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 18, 2014)

DavidD said:


> Thank you for all the great ideas.
> 
> Here's one of mine: Rubber lens adjustable hoods.
> 
> ...



I had one and I really liked it... but if you drop the camera/lens lens first... it offers very little protection. As I don't use filters.. 8 will sacrifice a hood over the front element any day.


----------



## ninjapeps (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Share your inexpensive accessories that make your gear productive or look cool*



Rienzphotoz said:


> This is a Vello Tripod Collar (Ring D) for Canon EF 100 mm f/2.8 L IS lens ... I bought this 2 years, for US$49, ago when it was first released ... at that time the original Canon version was around US$185, even now the original version costs US$172.
> The Vello version is identical to the original canon version ... it is made of quality material, very sturdy and works perfectly.
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/822983-REG/Vello_TC_DB_Tripod_Collar_D_Black.html


The one I got was from iShoot. $15 with free shipping on ebay.


----------



## slclick (Mar 19, 2014)

Custom SLR handstrap, 15 bucks. Works so well I would have paid 50.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Share your inexpensive accessories that make your gear productive or look cool*



ninjapeps said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > This is a Vello Tripod Collar (Ring D) for Canon EF 100 mm f/2.8 L IS lens ... I bought this 2 years, for US$49, ago when it was first released ... at that time the original Canon version was around US$185, even now the original version costs US$172.
> ...


Could you repost the link (possibly a photo as well)? coz when I click on the link it says _"0 results found in 28. Tripod Mount Rings_"


----------



## ninjapeps (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Share your inexpensive accessories that make your gear productive or look cool*



Rienzphotoz said:


> Could you repost the link (possibly a photo as well)? coz when I click on the link it says _"0 results found in 28. Tripod Mount Rings_"


Hrm. That's strange. I get three items when I go to that link. Is this one working? http://www.ebay.com/itm/iShoot-Tripod-Mount-Ring-Lens-Collar-Support-Canon-EF-100-2-8-L-USM-Macro-/280854802540?pt=US_Lens_Adapters_Mounts_Tubes&hash=item416440306c


----------



## Vivid Color (Mar 19, 2014)

EricFiskCGD said:


> By far - the most important accessory for photographers who use lighting is the most professional extension cords you can get. The thicker the better because you might have only ONE socket. Also, get a companion power strip.
> 
> At Home Depot there are power cords and strips that have LED's in the plugs that let you know they're running juice. If you're going out on a job, keep one of these in your cars or trucks, period. Don't leave home with out 'em.



This is a great idea and I'd like to suggest something similar for leisure travel. When traveling, I now take one or two short – – 3 feet or less – household type extension cords that have the ability to plug-in three items. This makes it easier to recharge all of my electronic items at once. One of my extension cords is less than a foot and unfortunately, I can't remember where I bought it, and I haven't been able to find another one like it. It's ideal for plugging into lamps in hotels that have an electrical socket on their base.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Share your inexpensive accessories that make your gear productive or look cool*



ninjapeps said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Could you repost the link (possibly a photo as well)? coz when I click on the link it says _"0 results found in 28. Tripod Mount Rings_"
> ...


Yes, this one works ... thanks ... $15 is a fantastic deal.


----------



## EricFiskCGD (Mar 19, 2014)

slclick said:


> I wonder if folks who black out their gear do the same to their cars, dishwashers, razors etc.
> Being anti advertising is one thing but a logo on a machine isn't like a Nike T shirt or a John Deere hat.
> 
> I think if I saw a blacked out camera it would actually stand out much more to me and furthermore it would be very easy to tell the brand from the shape. Ricockulous but ymmv.



One of the first people to get me into photography was a Private Dick who was a buddy of my dad's and told me about the ins & outs of night-time "Sneaky Peep" surveillance. Dick's like to black-out their brands of their cameras to hide hand distinguishing marks and to help camouflage themselves into the background so they won't be spotted by the people they're spying.

For me, I _*want*_ people to know I'm buying the best and I wouldn't hide the name "Canon," ever.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 19, 2014)

EricFiskCGD said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if folks who black out their gear do the same to their cars, dishwashers, razors etc.
> ...



How expensive of great do private dicks have? In the movies they always seem to zoom in... and those were the days of film... so what.. 1600 iso and 1\30 of a second shutter speeds to get the husband dancing in his under wear?


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 19, 2014)

A DC-AC converter (with USB charging port) that allows me to charge batteries and devices while traveling.


----------



## EricFiskCGD (Mar 19, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> How expensive of great do private dicks have? In the movies they always seem to zoom in... and those were the days of film... so what.. 1600 iso and 1\30 of a second shutter speeds to get the husband dancing in his under wear?



My dad's buddy was a retired cop turned Private Dick who took a lot of necessary and unnecessary precautions. Blacking out your equipment label might be excessive... all depending on your point of view.

It was also before the digital age and I don't remember a lot of expensive lenses - just chatter of infrared 35mm film. Keep in mind I was very young when I heard their "stories."


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 19, 2014)

How's the balance with the 100mm tripod ring. I think I'll pick one up. It will be cheaper than buying a nice tripod ball head.


----------



## btaoka (Mar 19, 2014)

I was on a trip visiting my new niece in California. My brother and sister in law didn't have any newborn photos so I went to Target, bought a black bedsheet for $8 and used their natural window lighting to create a makeshift studio setting:



Baby Sohini by btaoka, on Flickr




Baby Sohini 2 by btaoka, on Flickr

You can see some lint in the first shot after washing the bedsheet but it's easily correctable in CC.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 19, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> How's the balance with the 100mm tripod ring. I think I'll pick one up. It will be cheaper than buying a nice tripod ball head.


The balance is very good with the Vello tripod collar which I've tried on 7D, 60D, 5D MK III & 70D ... but if one is only going to do landscape oriented shots than I do not see any reason for this tripod collar on the any of the cameras I've mentioned here (it might better for smaller DSLRs) ... but it is absolutely invaluable to quickly change the orientation from landscape to portrait mode, especially during macro photography.


----------



## YardBurner (Mar 19, 2014)

My new fave travel must have is this. www.belkin.com/us/p/P-BV106050-CW/

Six AC and 2 USB can't be beat.

Lowes, Home Depot and even Costco (they have a 2 pack for like $25)


----------



## JonAustin (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Share your inexpensive accessories that make your gear productive or look cool*



ninjapeps said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > This is a Vello Tripod Collar (Ring D) for Canon EF 100 mm f/2.8 L IS lens ... I bought this 2 years, for US$49, ago when it was first released ... at that time the original Canon version was around US$185, even now the original version costs US$172.
> ...


I bought my copy of the Vello collar for the 100L macro from B&H in December 2012 for $35; less than Rienzphotoz paid, but as he wrote, it had just been released when he bought. (Interested that it's back up to $50 now!) Fifteen bucks much better still, and no doubt the iShoot and Vello versions are identical, save for the logo printing on the base. Any of these prices are great bargains compared to Canon's version.



Rienzphotoz said:


> The balance is very good with the Vello tripod collar which I've tried on 7D, 60D, 5D MK III & 70D ... but if one is only going to do landscape oriented shots than I do not see any reason for this tripod collar on the any of the cameras I've mentioned here (it might better for smaller DSLRs) ... but it is absolutely invaluable to quickly change the orientation from landscape to portrait mode, especially during macro photography.


I've only used the Vello collar with a 5DI and 5DIII (both with grips), for portrait shoots (in portrait orientation, of course!), and have been completely satisfied with all aspects of its use. I rarely take it off the lens.


----------



## KyleSTL (Mar 19, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> A DC-AC converter (with USB charging port) that allows me to charge batteries and devices while traveling.


+1, I have a Pearstone charger and 6 plates for it (3 Canon DSLR, 2 Canon P&S, 1 Nikon DSLR). I carry one charger and all the plates for the cameras I'm carrying at any time, and have the ability to charge my iPhone, iPad, etc at the same time. I wish it was a 10W or 12W USB charger, but for convenience, it cannot be beat.


----------



## wD_Boston (Mar 19, 2014)

A simple white kitchen trash bag. Folds up nicely in your camera bag for when you get caught in the rain. Also makes a great flash diffuser.


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 19, 2014)

I use this Monster portable powerstrip which is extremely compact. http://www.amazon.com/Monster-Outlets-To-Go-Powerstrip/dp/B000ONZTMW/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1395253266&sr=1-2&keywords=travel+power+strip


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't recall it being mentioned... but I use the yongnuo 622c's and the first set I got only one of the transceivers was fully functional, so you have to keep that in mind... but they quickly and efficiently add ettl wireless control over your speedlites. And at roughly $40 each.. that is a steal.


----------



## Cali_PH (Mar 19, 2014)

I recently bought some Think Tank Red Whips. They're made for cable management, but I mainly wanted something to add to my tripods; I use it to strap down my camera strap and shutter release when it's windy to prevent them from swinging around and causing vibrations.

http://www.amazon.com/Think-Tank-Red-Whips-Pack/dp/B00DH8BCNQ/ref=pd_sim_p_9?ie=UTF8&refRID=19VMZAYDA1CD1K34EPH2

I also like the other Think Tank organization bags; I've got a couple like one of the clear-sided ones someone posted earlier, but I also like the DSLR battery holder (I put fresh batteries flat side down against the back, empties go flat-side up):

http://www.amazon.com/Think-Tank-DSLR-Battery-Holder/dp/B007TIYZ3Y/ref=pd_sim_op_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1HVBCH4JXWSKFCR863CW

For shooting at night/low light, I bought glow-in-the-dark tape to make some things easier to spot; a ring around my tripod base, pieces on my memory card cases, shutter releases, flashes etc. I carry a headlamp and a flashlight, but I don't always want to have to use those if I don't have to (if others are shooting around me, don't want to ruin my night vision etc.)

I grab shower caps from hotels and leave them in my camera bag in case I need a bit of impromptu weather proofing. Old trick I picked up from a thread like this on some photography forum.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 19, 2014)

wD_Boston said:


> A simple white kitchen trash bag. Folds up nicely in your camera bag for when you get caught in the rain. Also makes a great flash diffuser.


I do that too....


----------



## DominoDude (Mar 19, 2014)

One item that I have is a homemade memory card holder. It holds 3 overlapping CF cards in their plastic containers and slips easily into small pockets on the straps of one of my packs. It was made as an experiment, so has been done by crocheting. The plastic container for the CF card was used as a mould. It's naturally stretchy, and easy to handle.



IWLP said:


> I recently discovered the Cocoon Grid-It system. I recently assembled a connector kit for audio and used it along with a Think Tank Cable Management 20 and a 15' mini to mini cable. I'm giddier about this than I should be.



Oh, that looks supersmart and useful in so many ways! I even think it would be possible to create something similar from scratch to fit inside pockets of my backpacks. *scratches head and starts thinking*


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 19, 2014)

I bought some Coleman 10-Inch Steel Tent Stakes and a Sierra Designs Reflective GuyLine Kit to strap down my light stands when outdoors. It takes a bit more time than sand bags, but it's WAY more portable and stable if you set up 3 or 4 guylines per light stand.


----------



## EricFiskCGD (Mar 19, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I bought some Coleman 10-Inch Steel Tent Stakes and a Sierra Designs Reflective GuyLine Kit to strap down my light stands when outdoors. It takes a bit more time than sand bags, but it's WAY more portable and stable if you set up 3 or 4 guylines per light stand.



I'm gonna remember that next time! And I get one over on my wife when she nags about not being able to throw those tent pegs out from long ago!


----------



## Skatol (Mar 19, 2014)

Cali_PH said:


> For shooting at night/low light, I bought glow-in-the-dark tape to make some things easier to spot; a ring around my tripod base, pieces on my memory card cases, shutter releases, flashes etc. I carry a headlamp and a flashlight, but I don't always want to have to use those if I don't have to (if others are shooting around me, don't want to ruin my night vision etc.)


Thanks, I like this idea.


----------



## DKN (Mar 19, 2014)

I thought about sharing this one. It's a custom mount for my Nexus 5 on top of the hotshoe. It cost me about 20€ to make and through DSLR controller (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.dslrcontroller&hl=it) and a USB OTG cable it gives an external full hd monitor, with focus peaking, zebras, intervallometer and much more


----------



## axtstern (Mar 19, 2014)

My cheap trick No 1

http://www.lenshoods.co.uk/

Emergency Lens Shades from cardboard for free


----------



## axtstern (Mar 19, 2014)

Cheap Trick No 2

Low cost China Version of a screen with focus help for 5D2.
below 20$ on Ebay, below 5$ on Alibaba

It Comes without the dust but my 2 year old decided to play with it before I made the Picture...


----------



## axtstern (Mar 19, 2014)

Cheap Trick No 3

Canon Extension Tube EF 25mm II 

Ok, not cheap in fact expensive as you can get 3 non Name rings for the price of this Piece of sh*te but...
This ring or any other Extension ring saves you real espace in your camera bag.
I always like to cary my lenses upright in the bag unless I go above 135mm.
The Problem are all this short stumpy lenses which are just 6 cm (or less) high but take up a full slot in the bag. Solution is to use the Extension ring to stack otherwise unstackable things together. My prefered camera bags can hold and protect lenses up to 18 cm long. So here is my EF 50mm ==> EF 25 II ==> EF1.4x stack


----------



## axtstern (Mar 19, 2014)

Cheap Trick No 4

Chinese bottle holder for camera bags. Price is below 1$
Supposed to fit arround the neck of the usual small sized PET fizzy bubblech bottles.
Works as designed.
Fits even better arround any mono or tripod leg that has a neopren mantle. Perfect to secure a Million things to your bags etc...


----------



## axtstern (Mar 19, 2014)

Cheap Trick No 5

If you own a Sigma 18-35 1:1.8 than throw the LCF 72 III lens cap away and buy any cheap 72mm replacement.
Why? look at the attached picture. The 18 little notches at both sides of the inner ring are sturdy and have extremly sharp edges. My lenses often take some punishment but the Sigma has now killed two expensive filters while being stored inside my Tamrac bag. It seems that any hard contact drives these notches into the filter glass and as it hits the glass on almost 18 places fairly distributed over the perimeter the filter does not only crack but shaters into several large pieces and a lot of fine splinters. So if you love your expensive filters, pair them with a proper cover.


----------



## axtstern (Mar 19, 2014)

Cheap trick No 6

Chinese no Name LED lamp
19$ on Ebay or 10$ on Alibaba
What is so special?

Comes with two BP 4L batteries and a US compatible charger.
If the supplied batteries are empty (only one is used but both can be carried in the device) you can take them out and replace them with Standard AA cells. The front cover is attached with magnets and clear. the back cover is yellow and can be switched with the front cover to Change light temperature.

Magnets are stong enough to hold the back cover even when you use tack gum to attach an android phone to it to be used as a viewfinder.


----------



## axtstern (Mar 19, 2014)

Last one for tonight (This one is for you Suprapon)

JJC LH 43NX lens shade for the Canon EFM 22mm

Better Quality, lower Price, much more protection from sun and damage than the Canon original can offer.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 19, 2014)

axtstern said:


> Cheap Trick No 3
> 
> Canon Extension Tube EF 25mm II
> 
> ...


I use extension tubes to stack my 1.4x and 2x together for carrying to bring three items in less space.


----------



## ninjapeps (Mar 20, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I don't recall it being mentioned... but I use the yongnuo 622c's and the first set I got only one of the transceivers was fully functional, so you have to keep that in mind... but they quickly and efficiently add ettl wireless control over your speedlites. And at roughly $40 each.. that is a steal.



I was supposed to buy Odins when I found out about the YN622s. 1/4 the price of an Odin set and it does everything I need it to do. They're not perfect but so far, the only problems I've had were when the batteries needed to be replaced.



Cali_PH said:


> I recently bought some Think Tank Red Whips. They're made for cable management, but I mainly wanted something to add to my tripods; I use it to strap down my camera strap and shutter release when it's windy to prevent them from swinging around and causing vibrations.



Would you know if Red Whips are strong enough to hold up a flash? There are times when I'd like to put flashes in places where I can't use a light stand and no flat surface for the flash to stand on but plenty of bars/branches/whatever to hang from.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 20, 2014)

ninjapeps said:


> Cali_PH said:
> 
> 
> > I recently bought some Think Tank Red Whips. They're made for cable management, but I mainly wanted something to add to my tripods; I use it to strap down my camera strap and shutter release when it's windy to prevent them from swinging around and causing vibrations.
> ...



Manfrotto Justin Clamp, though there are much cheaper copies out there now. You wouldn't believe how cool they are till you use one.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 20, 2014)

I have a thermarest pad, about 1 by 1.5 feet, that I use for comfort when waiting for a shot. I kept my rear end warm Monday when I sat in the snow for almost an hour waiting for ducks to wander close enough for a shot....


----------



## Cali_PH (Mar 20, 2014)

ninjapeps said:


> Cali_PH said:
> 
> 
> > I recently bought some Think Tank Red Whips. They're made for cable management, but I mainly wanted something to add to my tripods; I use it to strap down my camera strap and shutter release when it's windy to prevent them from swinging around and causing vibrations.
> ...



I just tried strapping a Yonguo 560 II with batteries to a tripod leg and it was fine, even with some up & down shaking. But there are probably some caveats. I've added foam covers to my tripod legs, which gives it some friction. I'm not sure how it would do if you strapped it to a vertical smooth metal bar, for example, I could see a larger, heavier flash slide down a pole. Also, I put both the leg and flash THROUGH the loop before tightening, but you won't always have that option, and one of the whips isn't long enough to loop around a thicker object and a flash; in that case, you'll need to hook 2 whips together (the package I bought has 10). Not a big deal, they're so small and light you won't notice the weight of a pack in your bags.


----------



## ninjapeps (Mar 20, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Manfrotto Justin Clamp, though there are much cheaper copies out there now. You wouldn't believe how cool they are till you use one.



I've read about those before but haven't been able to find any sold locally, though I wasn't really trying. Thanks!



Cali_PH said:


> I just tried strapping a Yonguo 560 II with batteries to a tripod leg and it was fine, even with some up & down shaking. But there are probably some caveats. I've added foam covers to my tripod legs, which gives it some friction. I'm not sure how it would do if you strapped it to a vertical smooth metal bar, for example, I could see a larger, heavier flash slide down a pole. Also, I put both the leg and flash THROUGH the loop before tightening, but you won't always have that option, and one of the whips isn't long enough to loop around a thicker object and a flash; in that case, you'll need to hook 2 whips together (the package I bought has 10). Not a big deal, they're so small and light you won't notice the weight of a pack in your bags.



Sounds good enough to me. Worst case is that they'll end up being used for their actual purpose rather than strobing. Thanks!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 20, 2014)

axtstern said:


> Cheap Trick No 5
> 
> If you own a Sigma 18-35 1:1.8 than throw the LCF 72 III lens cap away and buy any cheap 72mm replacement.
> Why? look at the attached picture. The 18 little notches at both sides of the inner ring are sturdy and have extremly sharp edges. My lenses often take some punishment but the Sigma has now killed two expensive filters while being stored inside my Tamrac bag. It seems that any hard contact drives these notches into the filter glass and as it hits the glass on almost 18 places fairly distributed over the perimeter the filter does not only crack but shaters into several large pieces and a lot of fine splinters. So if you love your expensive filters, pair them with a proper cover.


Very useful info ... good to know and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 20, 2014)

DKN said:


> I thought about sharing this one. It's a custom mount for my Nexus 5 on top of the hotshoe. It cost me about 20€ to make and through DSLR controller (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.dslrcontroller&hl=it) and a USB OTG cable it gives an external full hd monitor, with focus peaking, zebras, intervallometer and much more


Sounds good. But I did not understand the second image. Is that a wooden block on the camera? if yes, what it is it for?


----------



## pwp (Mar 20, 2014)

axtstern said:


> Cheap Trick No 3
> 
> Canon Extension Tube EF 25mm II
> 
> ...


There is a simpler way, for years I have glued two lens back-caps together back-to-back to achieve exactly the same thing.

-pw


----------



## moocowe (Mar 20, 2014)

ninjapeps said:


> Would you know if Red Whips are strong enough to hold up a flash? There are times when I'd like to put flashes in places where I can't use a light stand and no flat surface for the flash to stand on but plenty of bars/branches/whatever to hang from.



I use cheap versions of the GorillaPod for that. Just search online for flexible tripods and you can find them for the price of a pint.


----------



## moocowe (Mar 20, 2014)

pwp said:


> There is a simpler way, for years I have glued two lens back-caps together back-to-back to achieve exactly the same thing.



You can buy them ready made, but they're expensive for what they are.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/OpTech-Double-Lens-Cap-Lenses/dp/B001NDU2SI/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1395301046&sr=8-4&keywords=op-tech+lens+cap


----------



## ninjapeps (Mar 20, 2014)

moocowe said:


> I use cheap versions of the GorillaPod for that. Just search online for flexible tripods and you can find them for the price of a pint.


I actually already have a GorillaPod, though I have yet to use it for positioning my lights. Besides, I'm fairly certain that the whips will be cheaper. If nothing else, they'll definitely be smaller and lighter.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 20, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> ninjapeps said:
> 
> 
> > Cali_PH said:
> ...


gorrilla pods work great too


----------



## axtstern (Mar 20, 2014)

> There is a simpler way, for years I have glued two lens back-caps together back-to-back to achieve exactly the same thing.
> 
> -pw



To learn this little things I come to this forum 
Many thanks from my side


----------



## axtstern (Mar 20, 2014)

Cheap Trick No 8

Kenike UV protection filter

This tip is for the world of brick and mortar only. It seems that Kenike always sells their full range to shops which then have to lower their prices to get the not so popular sizes out of the shelf.

If you own a Tamron 18-270 PZD VC than the Kenike is the most 'stylish' and cheap option.
The filter is slim and has a little gold ribbon exactly matching the one at the lens. This golden ring is missing on any of their larger filters.

In regards to quality I did not discover any further issues beyond what the Tammy anyway brings to bear.


----------



## DKN (Mar 20, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> DKN said:
> 
> 
> > I thought about sharing this one. It's a custom mount for my Nexus 5 on top of the hotshoe. It cost me about 20€ to make and through DSLR controller (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.dslrcontroller&hl=it) and a USB OTG cable it gives an external full hd monitor, with focus peaking, zebras, intervallometer and much more
> ...



The block is used to connect the screw coming from the hotshoe to the cover of the phone, which is fixed via two more screws. It was the cheapest way of packing all together


----------



## digital paradise (Mar 20, 2014)

Sekonic does not play nice with Canon RT so I carry my STE3 around with me when I shoot in M. I use it to fire the flashes by pressing the test button. I can shut the other flashes off and work at one at a time at each location.

I cut up one of the mini stands, used a BR connector and Optech strap. I tried a generic mini stand but it was hard to lock and I did not want to damage the rubber. I just purchased a replacement stand from Canon.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 20, 2014)

digital paradise said:


> Sekonic does not play nice with Canon RT so I carry my STE3 around with me when I shoot in M. I use it to fire the flashes by pressing the test button. I can shut the other flashes off and work at one at a time at each location.
> 
> I cut up one of the mini stands, used a BR connector and Optech strap. I tried a generic mini stand but it was hard to lock and I did not want to damage the rubber. I just purchased a replacement stand from Canon.


That's a really cool idea ... thanks for sharing.


----------



## bainsybike (Mar 21, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Paging Surapon....this call goes out to Surapon...master of ingenious and cool accessories...



http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20122.msg380469


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 21, 2014)

bainsybike said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Paging Surapon....this call goes out to Surapon...master of ingenious and cool accessories...
> ...


Search his user name, he has many, many cool posts like that!


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 22, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> bainsybike said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



He should be renamed the mad professor


----------



## candyman (Mar 22, 2014)

While I take sports photos at soccergames, I tend to shoot a lot of photos. For that matter I want quick access to a second CF card. Often I was searching in which pocket I kept that card. It took too much time to look for it and take it out from my pocket
Then I bought a bag that came with an interesting accessory....and it was perfectly made for holding a CF card AND could be attached to the camera strap.
I wonder why they don't sell it separately. I would buy another one or two.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Mar 22, 2014)

OP/TECH has had Media Holsters for straps for years. Enjoy...

http://optechusa.com/accessories/media-holsters.html


----------



## candyman (Mar 22, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> OP/TECH has had Media Holsters for straps for years. Enjoy...
> 
> http://optechusa.com/accessories/media-holsters.html



Thanks. But I can't find them in Europe. Currently searching again...


----------



## jmphoto (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Share your inexpensive accessories - Viewfinder sun shade*

This one's "official"; blue painters tape works, too.


----------



## fatmanmedi (Mar 22, 2014)

when i'm working i have a camera vest that i use for all my bits and pieces, i know it's not the coolest thing to wear, but it's the bet thing to wear for work.

Fats


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Share your inexpensive accessories - Viewfinder sun shade*



jmphoto said:


> This one's "official"; blue painters tape works, too.


Good one ... never thought it could be that simple, very clever idea, will definitely try it ... thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 23, 2014)

I think this is a very good idea for any camera that does not have a tilt/flip LCD screen and Surapon as usual is the master of coming up with such gadgetry ... here is a link to his thread on how he did it:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20122.0


----------



## slclick (Mar 23, 2014)

still waiting for the 'look cool' posts, lol


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 23, 2014)

slclick said:


> still waiting for the 'look cool' posts, lol


I think I am the only vain one ;D


----------



## digital paradise (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Share your inexpensive accessories - Viewfinder sun shade*



jmphoto said:


> This one's "official"; blue painters tape works, too.



You should go into business and sell those. Designer colours, etc.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 24, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> I think this is a very good idea for any camera that does not have a tilt/flip LCD screen and Surapon as usual is the master of coming up with such gadgetry ... here is a link to his thread on how he did it:
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20122.0


On the same subject, one of the CR members (*pdirestajr*) shared this Flipbac Angle Viewfinder ... its a neat little tool for those who don't have a flip screen and would like to have one for under $15.
http://www.adorama.com/CZFB3B.html
http://flipbac.com/
Original post by *pdirestajr* can be found here:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20122.0;topicseen


----------



## mrzero (Mar 24, 2014)

Black hair elastics. I double-looped one around my gorillapod and put a cheap carabiner on it. Now when I head out with the little camera, I can clip the little tripod on my bag, or the diaper bag, or even a belt loop if I really want to look crazy. They also can be looped or threaded around straps in various fashions to keep them from flopping around. I saw that somebody was using them to fix a light leak at a lens mount on some other camera recently (not Canon).


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 24, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is a very good idea for any camera that does not have a tilt/flip LCD screen and Surapon as usual is the master of coming up with such gadgetry ... here is a link to his thread on how he did it:
> ...



It's a nice workaround if you need a flip screen, but those reflections are very obviously fake


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 24, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Agreed. If I recall correctly... the angle of inflection is equal to the angle of deflection.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 4, 2014)

So I picked up the tripod ring for the 100mm L. I like it... feels solid... great value at $15... I initially installed it like I do for my 70-200 f/2.8L is mkii... but it was really off balance. So I reversed it so the foot faces towards me... and now it is balanced better. I don't have any immediately plans to do some tripod work... but I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 4, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


You guys are wrong ... this fliback angle viewfinder can defy the lawas of physics for just $15 ;D

*EDIT:* Before someone thinks its true : or starts blasting me for leading people astray, let me clarify that this flipback angle viewfinder reflects a flipped view of the image of the EOS-M's LCD screen.


----------

